
Liberals on the Edge of a Nervous Breakdown - itsmenotyou
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/02/liberals-on-the-edge-of-a-nervous-breakdown-214727
======
jenkstom
Today on Hacker News I learned what a demagogue is.

------
savethefuture
Political Hacker News is my favorite website...

~~~
grzm
There's been a lot of confusion on politics a mind HN. I collected a list of
recent comments by 'dang on the topic:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13538787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13538787)

At the end of the day, if you think a submission is inappropriate for HN, flag
and move on.

~~~
angersock
The brain cancer has already set in, sadly. You just need to have enough
people who're susceptible to those submissions to upvote them, and then the
clickbait, news, and politics flows in.

------
DetoxPolHN
Off-Topic: Most stories about POLITICS, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic.

~~~
grzm
If you feel a submission is inappropriate for HN, please flag and move on.

~~~
DetoxPolHN
cant flag so i stated my point

~~~
grzm
In that case, you may be interested in reading more about politics and HN from
'dang, one of the mods. I've collected some recent comments here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13538787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13538787)

------
nabla9
Conspiracy theories assume meticulous and detailed planning. Real path to
authoritarian government goes to opportunism and being combative in very
straightforward way. Personality and temperament create implicit strategy that
can bee seen.

The question is not if Trump is authoritarian or not, he is. The question is
how far he gan get.

Germans provide good history lesson:
[http://www.zeit.de/wissen/geschichte/2017-02/adolf-hitler-
ch...](http://www.zeit.de/wissen/geschichte/2017-02/adolf-hitler-chancellor-
appointment-anniversary/komplettansicht)

edit: in response of calling Trump Hitler I quote Garry Kasparov:

>Putin isn't Hitler!' 'Trump isn't Hitler!' Wow, congratulations! You have
failed the most basic lesson of learning from history in order not to repeat
it! I wrote about this fallacy extensively in Winter is Coming and elsewhere,
but am happy to recap it here. Of course Putin isn't Hitler, and Donald Trump
isn't even Putin—no matter how much he would like to be. The point is that no
one is making comparisons to the monster Adolf Hitler became in the 1940s. But
in the 20s, even for most of the 30s, Hitler wasn't Hitler either! There could
be no more important lesson to understand than how a race-baiting demagogue
came to power in an educated and liberal country like Germany and how he
transformed that nation into a fascist death machine capable of World War and
unimaginable acts.

